# Buying a GRILL



## nickCR

Hi Guys/Gals,

I'm buying a grill for my backyard. I have narrowed it down to 4 CharBroil models available locally here in Costa Rica.

Infrared 
463271310
463270911

Flame
463265109
463230511

Not sure which to get. I like the idea of Infrared.

I will mainly be using it to cook meat, hot dogs, burgers, ribs, beef and from time to time maybe a few veggies.

I understand that veggies don't really do well on the infrared, however there are some suggestions that using a cast iron skillet on top of the grates to cook them there.

I am leaning more towards the Infrared but a lot of people say that food doesn't have the 'BBQ' taste so that has me a little concerned.

Any advice is greatly appreciate, thank you in advance.

Nick


----------



## Rocklobster

I have read that, athough they cook well, infrared bbq's take a long time to heat up, and the plates weaken and corrode pre-maturely....


----------



## nickCR

I don't really mind the wait for pre-heat (10 min is what they guys claim on the char broil forum). It takes at least 20 min for charcol to get to the point that they are ready to cock with so i'm ahead of where I am now.

I did hear about the corroding. They are suggesting to season the grates and something else with high temp oil such as canola oil. This is supposed to really help the life span of the grill.

Everyone I know has a problem with the rust though as it's so humid here so I guess cleaning and maintaining the grill will be required no matter what.


----------



## RPCookin

nickCR said:


> Everyone I know has a problem with the rust though as it's so humid here so I guess cleaning and maintaining the grill will be required no matter what.



My wife and I are just about to move to our beach house in the Bahamas, and I have the same concerns, so I went all the way and bought the stainless steel Napoleon Prestige.  It's a pretty basic gas grill, pricey, but with SS and aluminum and brass, it should last better than anything else in the salt air.  I'm not getting the small propane bottles for it though - I'm going to have it piped to my LP tank for the house.  That takes care of the bottles rusting, which they do rather quickly here.  My neighbor has already had to replace one in just 2½ years.


----------



## Caslon

Sounds prestigious, show us a pic !


----------



## RPCookin

Right now it's still in a box in the garage... probably be 2 months before it's set up and ready to grill.  And that's the easy one.  We also bought a new LED HD 3D TV with surround and won't get it out of the box until it's down on the island either.


----------



## TATTRAT

Rocklobster said:


> I have read that, athough they cook well, infrared bbq's take a long time to heat up, and the plates weaken and corrode pre-maturely....



I agree.

While nice to have, and certainly pretty, man has come a pretty long way with even the most primitive of grills.

Being in CR, I would say something gas, H burner, with lava rocks, heats fast, nice even temps, easily controllable, save some cash, and parts are so easy to come by. 

Also, the locals make some REALLY nice/impressive grills, both gas, and charcoal/wood fired. . .ranging in size from dinner for 2, to 200.

my favorite grilling done on Playa Hermosa was on a lil Webber. . .used every night and never had a bad meal, lol. The setting helped.


----------



## RPCookin

Well, got the Napoleon assembled and bought 2 gas bottles for it.  Fired it up for the first time last night and I think I'm going to like it a lot, but like most new grills and even kitchen ranges, it's going to be a learning experience.  This one fires up hotter than my Weber did at a similar setting, so I just have to work at learning it.  I cooked a marinated pork tenderloin and it came out fine (thank you Thermapen), but took more watching and adjusting than I'm used to.  

I think I prefer the burner arrangement better than I did on my Weber, with the burners running front to back rather than the long way side to side.  I think that it will give better indirect control than I had with the old grill.  Now I have to find out where I can get some kind of hardwood chips for smoking.  Haven't found any of the usual suspects for sale anywhere, so I have to make some inquiries.


----------



## Andy M.

My neighbor has a Char-Broil infra-red and complains about how often it has to be cleaned to keep it working right.  I know nothing about them so can't elaborate.


----------



## Steve Kroll

RPCookin said:


> Well, got the Napoleon assembled and bought 2 gas bottles for it.  Fired it up for the first time last night and I think I'm going to like it a lot, but like most new grills and even kitchen ranges, it's going to be a learning experience.  This one fires up hotter than my Weber did at a similar setting, so I just have to work at learning it.  I cooked a marinated pork tenderloin and it came out fine (thank you Thermapen), but took more watching and adjusting than I'm used to.
> 
> I think I prefer the burner arrangement better than I did on my Weber, with the burners running front to back rather than the long way side to side.  I think that it will give better indirect control than I had with the old grill.  Now I have to find out where I can get some kind of hardwood chips for smoking.  Haven't found any of the usual suspects for sale anywhere, so I have to make some inquiries.


This is kind of a timely thread for me, as I just ordered a new Weber Genesis today. Maybe it was the "shiny shiny" factor, but the showroom model I looked at seemed really well built and sturdy, and had some nice features. So now I'm curious after seeing your post. Which model Weber did you used to have and what did you or didn't you like about it?

My new grill should be here next week. I'm really fired up (pun intended) to fire it up. Anyone else have a Genesis and, if so, what are your thoughts on it?


----------



## Kylie1969

Steve, that looks amazing, bet you cant wait for that little beauty arrive


----------



## RPCookin

Steve Kroll said:


> This is kind of a timely thread for me, as I just ordered a new Weber Genesis today. Maybe it was the "shiny shiny" factor, but the showroom model I looked at seemed really well built and sturdy, and had some nice features. So now I'm curious after seeing your post. Which model Weber did you used to have and what didn't you or didn't you like about it?
> 
> My new grill should be here next week. I'm really fired up (pun intended) to fire it up. Anyone else have a Genesis and, if so, what are your thoughts on it?



I had at least a 10-12  year old Weber Genesis "B".  They've made some significant changes in it since I bought mine.  I loved it, used it a lot for the entire time I had it, and it was still going strong.  I left it behind when we moved down here because I needed a new one that would last.  The Weber was old enough and a few small issues were cropping up that indicated that it was going to need some work and some heavier maintenance than just cleaning.  Replacement parts have to be shipped in and the freight and customs duty is a killer.    It just made more sense to go with a new one, and the Napoleon Prestige was the highest rated grill for build and longevity in my price range.   It lacks any bells and whistles (although you can add on just about anything you want to pay for), but it's built like a tank (weighs 180 pounds without the gas bottle).  I didn't want any side burners or the infrared attachment - just a basic grill that will do what a grill is supposed to do.  This one has up to 42,000 btu's, so it's really hot, hotter on high than my Weber was.


----------



## vagriller

RPCookin said:


> My wife and I are just about to move to our beach house in the Bahamas, and I have the same concerns, so I went all the way and bought the stainless steel Napoleon Prestige.  It's a pretty basic gas grill, pricey, but with SS and aluminum and brass, it should last better than anything else in the salt air.  I'm not getting the small propane bottles for it though - I'm going to have it piped to my LP tank for the house.  That takes care of the bottles rusting, which they do rather quickly here.  My neighbor has already had to replace one in just 2½ years.



Are all the internal parts SS or aluminum or brass? I have a cheap 3 burner Brinkmann, and the SS parts on the outside look great. The internals are what have corroded on me. But of course, I've left it uncovered for the last 6 years. And I use it A LOT! Even in the winter. But I won't be replacing any parts on it anymore. It will be time to get another grill, and I might even get another Brinkmann.


----------



## Andy M.

When I replaced my old Weber, I didn't buy another.  Price was one factor but the other was the burner configuration.  My old Weber had long burners that ran from side to side.  I wanted a grill with burners that ran from front to back.

The Weber option gives you a less useful long narrow indirect heat area while the front to back burners provide a more practical area for indirect heat cooking.

When I was shopping for a replacement, there were no Webers configured with front to back burners.  I bought a Ducane (also made by Weber).

There is no issue with the durability of Weber internal parts.  They last practically forever.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Glad you mentioned the burner configuration. That was why I went to look at one in the store before ordering it: I didn't want another grill with side-to-side burners. The new Weber Genesis models have front to back burners.


----------



## vagriller

Steve Kroll said:


> Glad you mentioned the burner configuration. That was why I went to look at one in the store before ordering it: I didn't want another grill with side-to-side burners. The new Weber Genesis models have front to back burners.



That configuration on the Genesis looks great for indirect grilling! And I bet the Webers are much better than the Brinkmann or CharBroil grills I see so often at the big box stores.


----------



## RPCookin

vagriller said:


> Are all the internal parts SS or aluminum or brass? I have a cheap 3 burner Brinkmann, and the SS parts on the outside look great. The internals are what have corroded on me. But of course, I've left it uncovered for the last 6 years. And I use it A LOT! Even in the winter. But I won't be replacing any parts on it anymore. It will be time to get another grill, and I might even get another Brinkmann.



The valves are all brass and the burners are stainless.  It looks like it should last a long time, and I need it.  My house is on the beach where the trade winds blow most of the year.  Salt air is a real consideration, and one of the factors that went into my decision to buy the Napoleon. 



Steve Kroll said:


> Glad you mentioned the burner configuration. That was why I went to look at one in the store before ordering it: I didn't want another grill with side-to-side burners. The new Weber Genesis models have front to back burners.



Mine has the same alignment but with 3 burners.


----------



## vagriller

RPCookin said:


> The valves are all brass and the burners are stainless.  It looks like it should last a long time, and I need it.  My house is on the beach where the trade winds blow most of the year.  Salt air is a real consideration, and one of the factors that went into my decision to buy the Napoleon.



Yeah, that looks like a very nice grill!


----------



## 4meandthem

I have had my Vermont Castings grill for 11 years and keep it uncovered outside.
I was shopping for a new one but I can replace a few parts for under 150 bucks and probably get another 10 years out of it. I would buy this brand again.


----------



## Andy M.

4meandthem said:


> I have had my Vermont Castings grill for 11 years and keep it uncovered outside.
> I was shopping for a new one but I can replace a few parts for under 150 bucks and probably get another 10 years out of it. I would buy this brand again.




The VC grills have been highly rated.  I used to own one of their wood stoves and heated my home with it for years.


----------



## buckytom

the new webers are beautiful grills. when it comes time to replace my 5 or 6 year old nexgrill, that's the way i'll go. i'm hoping to get a searing burner in it, though.

i forget, you want all magnetic stainless steel, correct? the non-magnetic ss will still corrode, i believe.


lol, it's just me and my dyslexia, but the title of this thread is interesting when i read it each time the page loads.


----------



## Andy M.

buckytom said:


> ...lol, it's just me and my dyslexia, but the title of this thread is interesting when i read it each time the page loads.



Forget it, BT.  That's illegal.


----------



## buckytom

lol, dyslexics untie!!!


andy, forget illegal. dw would kill me in a heartbeat.

she's is worse than judge roy bean. she's the law east of the pecos, apparently.


----------



## Steve Kroll

RPCookin said:


> Mine has the same alignment but with 3 burners.





buckytom said:


> the new webers are beautiful grills. when it  comes time to replace my 5 or 6 year old nexgrill, that's the way i'll  go. i'm hoping to get a searing burner in it, though.


The Weber I ordered (the E-330) has 3 three burners, too, as well as a searing burner. I also ordered the optional rotisserie.


----------



## buckytom

nice!  you'll love the searing burner for everything from quickly grilling (less than a minute) things like shrimp and squid, to roasting peppers in seconds per side, to putting a final sear or char for those guests who like burnt food,lol.

good luck with her.


----------



## taxlady

buckytom said:


> the new webers are beautiful grills. when it comes time to replace my 5 or 6 year old nexgrill, that's the way i'll go. i'm hoping to get a searing burner in it, though.
> 
> i forget, you want all magnetic stainless steel, correct? the non-magnetic ss will still corrode, i believe.
> ...


What do you think of the Nexgrill? How is customer service? I assume that's a gas grill?


----------



## buckytom

yup, gas.  generally, a good grill, but there's a huge difference in temps all around the grill. you have to learn the few hot spots that are useable for grilling. there's lots of warm spots, (nearly useless on a grill), and there are definite dead spots unless you modify (drill holes) in the flame deflectors. it looks nice after being out in the weather, covered all year long, but the internals are rusting out. more mods to make up for the rot.
again, i like it at $450 from costco, but i know now i should have spent the extra $$$ on a weber.


----------



## TATTRAT

Heard there was something about buying girl. . . . .errr, grills in here???


----------



## buckytom

i tried. 

no go.


----------



## sparrowgrass

I have an 11 year old grill from Sears, with a cast aluminum body.  Apparently nobody makes aluminum grills any more--they are all sheet metal.  I am worried about the sheet metal corroding from the heat and rusting out.  

Mine works fine, but I want to hook it to my big propane tank so that I don't have to worry about running out of gas.  The gas man told me that mine will not allow that, because it is made to run on the high pressure from the little tank, not the lower pressure from the big tank.  

Any thoughts on sheet metal versus aluminum, or the possibility of modifying my current grill?


----------



## Andy M.

Just about all the top end grills now are sheet metal.  Usually stainless.  Cast aluminum lids are usually found on the less expensive grills. 

Rather than modifying your 11 year-old grill for a larger tank (don't even know if that's possible), just buy a second tank so you are never without gas.

Just remember to fill the empty tank before the spare runs out.


----------



## RPCookin

Andy M. said:


> Just about all the top end grills now are sheet metal.  Usually stainless.  Cast aluminum lids are usually found on the less expensive grills.
> 
> Rather than modifying your 11 year-old grill for a larger tank (don't even know if that's possible),* just buy a second tank so you are never without gas.*
> 
> Just remember to fill the empty tank before the spare runs out.



This is gospel for a gas grill.  Back in Colorado you paid for a complete fill up even if the tank still had some gas left, yet you couldn't start a roast chicken or smoke a pork butt or ribs when you knew that the tank was almost empty.  The only solution that made sense was to have 2 tanks (or be piped into your home gas line, but that method gives up flexibility for grill location).  

I wasn't able to bring my tanks here (the moving company wouldn't touch them, even if I removed the valves), so the first thing I did when I got the grill put together was to buy 2 used tanks from the gas man.  Two tanks, filled, were $120, one of the best deals I've found on the island.  I priced a new tank at $93 empty.


----------



## RPCookin

buckytom said:


> the new webers are beautiful grills. when it comes time to replace my 5 or 6 year old nexgrill, that's the way i'll go. i'm hoping to get a searing burner in it, though.
> 
> i forget, you want all magnetic stainless steel, correct? the non-magnetic ss will still corrode, i believe.



I haven't tried to sear a steak yet, but the heat this Napoleon puts out seems to be plenty hot enough to eliminate the need for a special searing burner.  I'll find out in the next couple of days.  

I'm not sure where you get your metallurgical information, but I worked with 303, 304, 316, 412, and 412S stainless steels, and the most corrosion resistant were the 300 series that we used.  We made parts from 303 and 304 for the internal workings for nuclear reactors and they were non magnetic and nearly 100% corrosion resistant.  That said, I don't know what type of stainless the grill has in it.  All it says is stainless - no way to tell beyond that.


----------



## buckytom

sorry, i had it backwards. first day back on the overnight shift so my brain was fried.

you are correct, rp. 300 series stainless is more corrosion resistant, and is non-magnetic. better material for an outdoor grill.

if a magnet sticks to your grill, it's probably 412 stainless, and will rust or corrode more quickly.

oh, as far as searing burners go, they work great on really thin steaks. you can still get a good sear while keeping the inside pink on even a 1/8th to 1/4 inch thick piece of meat.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Agree, BT. I have a friend who says the searing burner on his grill works great for skirt and flank steaks. He says it also does a nice job getting the initial sear on thicker cuts, like filet, although it needs to finish on the regular burners. However, if you have a grill that puts out something like 50K+ BTU, the searing burner is probably not necessary.


----------



## buckytom

yeah, that much heat will cook any steak nicely.

but i still love my searing burner for things like squid or shrimp. can't make pla muk yang without it.  the skewers of squid have to be flash grilled so they're not rubber bands, but still need to get a bit of char.


----------



## RPCookin

buckytom said:


> sorry, i had it backwards. first day back on the overnight shift so my brain was fried.
> 
> you are correct, rp. 300 series stainless is more corrosion resistant, and is non-magnetic. better material for an outdoor grill.
> 
> if a magnet sticks to your grill, it's probably 412 stainless, and will rust or corrode more quickly.



Just FYI, 412 series of stainless is what most tableware is made from.


----------



## NickCooks

Caution to the original poster. Those CharBroil Grills *do not* have infrared burners. Infrared burners heat up in seconds. TEC grills (TEC owns the patent on Infrared Burners) heat up to 1100 degrees in under 30 seconds.

I made the mistake of buying a CharBroil "Red" a long time ago. It was a huge mistake.


----------



## NickCooks

This site has good info on gas grills.

The Best Gas Grills - Searching for the best gas grills so you don't have to.


----------



## RPCookin

Some updates:

The Napoleon grill cooks wonderfully.  I love the heavy, wavy cast iron grates - smaller items are less likely to fall through.  I have no complaints at all about its ability to do a great job on anything you cook in it, direct or indirect.



vagriller said:


> Are all the internal parts SS or aluminum or brass? I have a cheap 3 burner Brinkmann, and the SS parts on the outside look great. The internals are what have corroded on me. But of course, I've left it uncovered for the last 6 years. And I use it A LOT! Even in the winter. But I won't be replacing any parts on it anymore. It will be time to get another grill, and I might even get another Brinkmann.



Okay, there is stainless, and then there is stainless.  The grill looked great out of the box, but it took very little time living here on the beach for the salt air to start doing its damage.  The "stainless" housing is rusting rapidly - not as fast as non stainless, but it isn't going to last.  After 2 years it needs a complete cleanup and probably a good marine paint job if the exterior is going to survive as long as the working guts.  The cooking end is still perfect, valves all work fine, the burners are holding up well.  

That said, we are in the process of moving back to Colorado, and the grill will not be returning with us.  Just isn't worth paying the freight for another 200 pounds for a piece of equipment that is as unsightly as this one is now.  It will be replaced this September, probably with a nice new Weber Genesis E-310.  While the Napoleon was an outstanding grill, it wasn't really any better than my old Weber Genesis, and definitely not worth paying $300 more for it.


----------

